# fish finder mounting options



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I just picked up a humming bird fish finder. I plan to use it on my little jon boat, canoe and for ice fishing. I'm looking for a way to carry it around and something to attach it too. I have the kit to put it on my trolling motor. I'm more concerned about the unit itself. 

I think I might put the mount either on a fishing box or an ammo can. 

Does anyone have any ideas, examples or pictures of how they have done it?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I use mine for ice fishing and in my canoe. My canoe is aluminum so I just made a little foam mount and glued it to the floor under the seat. I fill that with water and put the transducer in it. Shoots right through the hull. My unit is made to just sit on the floor so I can't really help with that. Sorry.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe KennyC will chime in here, but he has a cool little set up that he used at the Rockport Ice party back in February. Kenny, if you don't mind posting pics, your rig is pretty neat.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw Grandpa D ice fishing rig and it was pretty compact and cool looking. Maybe he will chime in.


----------

